# Memory card



## avichandana20000 (Dec 9, 2014)

I have SONY HX 200V Cam with a default 4 GB MEMORY CARD which gets occupied in no time if i shoot videos in FULL HD.

Now i need a new MEMORY CARD of 32 GB CLASS 10. BUT I AM NO PROFESSIONAL. I just need to cover a whole event of 1.5 hrs in 1920x1080 res at a stretch without the memory gets filled up.The power supply to the battery will be constantly supplied.

Now Which one to take ?

1) SONY or SANDISK 

2) WHICH MODEL

BUDGET 2K


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 9, 2014)

I am not sure if a cam can record 1.5 hr of video at a stretch ....
1. battery will get over maybe in less then an hour
2. memory card dont support larger then 4 GB of filesize per file


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 9, 2014)

You are right.

 I have recorded  FULL HD video with a SONY 16 GB CLASS 10  card at a span of 15 to 20 mins with my friend's camera (same model)connected to the charger. So battery did not give up. But the card gets occupied after an hour and i need to transfer the file to my PC. So with a 32 GB card i could have record more.

now which one to buy?


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 10, 2014)

you better get SanDisk SDHC 32 GB Class 10 ...sandisk extreme 45MB/s  ..it will allow you to record Full HD without issues


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 10, 2014)

ok boss. Hope the card is compatible with my Camera Model.


----------

